# becketii, axelrodi,parva



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

HI, just bought becketii, axelrodi,parva in large amounts and they seem to be from emersed culture, do you know is they can stand low light or shall I put them emersed?


----------



## Lxx (Nov 16, 2010)

Anything you like. These species are easy to move from emersed in submersed and back.


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## orchidnutz (Mar 28, 2011)

Zelth said:


> HI, just bought becketii, axelrodi,parva in large amounts and they seem to be from emersed culture, do you know is they can stand low light or shall I put them emersed?


Is _Crypt axelrodi_ a newly described _Crypt_ or is it an already existant subspecies of an identified species? Can you attach a picture? Also, I saw dewitii advertised on Aquabid. I have been after this plant for years but my sources want $805.00 for a single specimen !!!! Too rich for my blood. As it turns out, the plant appears to be nothing more than a form of wendtii. Caveat emptor. Jim


----------

